# Hymer t575 gt blind cord detacthed



## wrinkle (Feb 11, 2009)

My 2006 hymer 575 gt is fitted with cassette blinds .
The lower blind is pleated and moves upwards to meet the net blind.
The lower blind had two cords fixed at top corners and centrally at the bottom of the cassette .
One of these cords has become detached at an upper fixing point and as a result the smooth operation of the lower pleated blind is compromised.
Is it possible to removed the corner sections of the cassette frame in order to re fix the cord?


----------



## wrinkle (Feb 11, 2009)

*Hymer t 575gt window cord detached*

Sorry it appears that I misdirected my post ,obviously not an electirical issue probably Hymer specific.


----------



## wrinkle (Feb 11, 2009)

Problem solved .
Mark of Newbridge caravans of Aberbeeg in Gwent removed the cassette cover and discovered that the cord became detatched because the fixing screw had dropped away due to a small split in the plastic frame.
This was probably due to stress caused by lack of lubrication .
Thetford toilet seal spray on the runner might well prevent a future occurrence .
Great care is advised by anyone attempting to remove the cassette frame because replacement parts appear difficult to obtain.

With regard to this forum I was surprised at the lack of response from others .It appears to me that there are many lighthearted reponses to points raised ,but how effective is the forum when technical issues need to be addressed?


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Blinds*

I suppose that is because your incident is a rare occurrence .. Hymer motorhomes are usually fairly trouble free.

Sundial


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

wrinkle said:


> With regard to this forum I was surprised at the *lack of response *from others .


With only 3 posts in 4.5 years of membership (all in this one thread), you should have kept your comment to yourself I think.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I haven't come across this problem before so it's difficult to give any help or advice. I can only presume that the other members on here didn't have the technical knowledge or experience to help either as people are quick to respond to anyone who needs assistance.
Thank you for the update as this may come in handy for other posters with a similar problem. Don't forget that this now makes you the resident expert if you decide to become a full member.
:wink: :wink: 

Terry


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

wrinkle.
Your original two posts (07-11-13) probably got pushed down the order of posts before somebody with a reply was able to see it. Having bumped the post yourself today by giving an update, you have now got replies. I had a similar problem with one of my blinds and managed to repair it (the chord needed re threading), so would have offered a reply - but have only just seen the post. There is always somebody on here who will have good advice on any topic going, whether motorhome related or not. A post may get unhelpful/wittty replies also - it's all in the fun of the forum. Don't be too quick to judge the members.

DavidL


----------



## wrinkle (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you to those who have just responded in a polite manner,I except that the problem may be rare and I trust that the post will indeed help someone in future.
I am however far from amused by the one impolite reply.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

That would be mine then.

It works both ways. You have never posted anything on here of any description and expect plenty of FREE help when you have a problem. If anyone is impolite, it is yourself. You can get lots of free information without contributing anything yourself. That makes you a freeloader in my book. I would not have the nerve to do it that way myself.

Next time you have a problem I will still help you. I will google for your nearest motorhome repair depot. Unfortunately it will not be free.


----------



## wrinkle (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes that certainly is the case,you second impolite reply does you no credit.
In my earlier post I asked the question about response to questions about techicsl matters,I was seeking views which others politely gave.

I fail to see the relevance of your comments about how few posts I have made .
Do you believe that because you have made an average of about 4 posts per day over a four year period that you somehow have the the moral high ground.?
I am glad to say that in over 40 years of caravan and motorhome ownership I have met very few with your idea of courteous behaviour.


----------

